# Silkworms



## Waterrat (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

can anyone put me onto a siklworm (eggs) supplier? Preferably in Qld.


----------



## merdelhuck (Sep 11, 2009)

*Silkworm Eggs Supplier*

um not in QLD but

i found one based in perth, bought eggs off em last season and they were great.

www.aussiesilkworms.com

can get warrenty with the eggs aswell


----------

